# Microsoft Certification classes question



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I'm trying to get the Microsoft Certified Desktop Support Technician (MCDST). 

Are there any good preperation schools that can help me with this? I'm in Brooklyn, NY if you need to know.

I found a few but I don't know if they are good or not. The school I went to to get ready for the A+ sucked ***, 1k went to ****.


----------



## TxTazDad (Aug 1, 2008)

My best suggestion would be to make sure it's a Microsoft Authorized "Partner"
You should be able to do a search on their training pages to find one closest to you


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Just in case you need to take it again:

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=40053&t=888025


----------



## carolsmith62 (Nov 26, 2009)

*passed mcse 2003*

hey guys , just passed final exam of mcse 2003 and Iam now MCSE 2003 Certified . went through months of studies , used certarea.com exams , MOC books . certarea.com questions were right on money . Even though they do not provide real exam questions , their questions are harder then real exams , so it makes it easy to understand concepts . now am looking forward to moving to cisco track


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

It ain't rocket science. I just read the book.


----------

